# Vapor Trail and Buck Nasty strings



## Derek Yantha (Feb 24, 2005)

Are the loops at the ends of the strings served like Winners choice strings. Or, are tehy loose like Barracuda and other strings.

Thanks 

Derek


----------



## MoBowman (Nov 5, 2002)

Not sure about the Vapor Trail, but Bucknasty's strings are served on the end loops. Get you some, you can't go wrong.:rock:


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Vapor Trail*



Derek Yantha said:


> Are the loops at the ends of the strings served like Winners choice strings. Or, are tehy loose like Barracuda and other strings.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Derek


Yes they are served @ the loop ends very similar to Winners Choice with a thin serving to loop size down.

Thanks,

TX


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

If I am not mistaken Bucknasty end loops are served using the string material itself,not a seperate piece,This is to ensure your string can't stretch,It is all tied together and Like MoBowman said get you some Bucknasty you can't go wrong,They are the best!


----------



## kyost (Aug 16, 2004)

> If I am not mistaken Bucknasty end loops are served using the string material itself,not a seperate piece,This is to ensure your string can't stretch,It is all tied together and Like MoBowman said get you some Bucknasty you can't go wrong,They are the best!


Serving the end loops with the tag ends of the bowstring material does not ensure your string cannot stretch. Modern string material does not stretch, as this is the permanent elongation of the actual fibers themselves. Bowstrings creep, and you cannot stop that with materials like 8125. 452x and Xcel are advertised as low/no creep materials.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Bucknasty sets are rock solid. Well worth the money. Contact John if you have any questions.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3978823#post3978823


Steve


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have about 500 shots on my Bucknasty strings now and have had no creep or peep rotation. You can not go wrong with John's strings. I saw a pair of Nathan Brooks's custom strings and you cannot tell a difference between the two. End servings and center servings are as tight as they can get. 

One word of warning is that once you go to a custom string, you will hate a stock string.


----------



## psequick (Oct 30, 2005)

*vapor trail*

i've a setnof VT strings for almost a year, thats about 4000 shots......nothing has moved. This is a great string. Maybe next i'll try the buck nasty. They sound great too


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

I will second the VT strings, they are awesome and the people at VT are some of the best.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes my vapor trail strings are served on the loop ends . These have been great strings No creep or peep rotation. Awesome.


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 23, 2004)

I used to have VT strings set on my switchback.. Perfect quality, no rotation, no movement, no stretch. Nothing...

Bought a Apex7 and tried the Bucknasty strings, shot about 1000 shots with it nothing moved.
When I got it and placed it on my bow the yoke was not served long enough.
Serving ended about 10" from idler wheel. Instead of 4" with VT's
Sended him an email, he replied that that was the way it supposed to be...
Then I tied a knot in the yoke cable, didn't like the sight of the long split yoke.

I just ordered 2 more strings sets.. Not from Bucknasty, but from Vaipor Trail.

So VT get's my vote! 

:darkbeer:


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

*Do the loops really need......*

.....serving? There is a theory out that proposes - "Since the end loops do not move on the pegs, why serve them?"

I don't necessarily subscribe to this theory, but I have been told this quite a few times.

What are your opinions? I'd be interested to know.

Dan.


----------

